# Shopzilla Ad



## shannon in KS (Sep 10, 2006)

Not to be complaining, but the shopzilla ad hides the search and quick links options when I click the arrow to unfold...    The options unfold behind the ad.


----------



## MJ (Sep 10, 2006)

We are aware of that and will be working on it. Sorry!

Here is another search link:

Search


----------



## SharonT (Sep 10, 2006)

I would like to KILL that shopzilla ad -- Setting Pop-Up Blocker to the max doesn't stop it on my machine.


----------



## D_Blackwell (Sep 10, 2006)

If you use Firefox as your browser there are numerous options for getting rid of such things.  The 'Mouse Gestures' extension is one.  A Flash blocker extension is another.  Many many ways to customize the presentation of any website so that it display the way you want it.


----------



## GB (Sep 10, 2006)

Adblock is another way. Since I loaded that I have not seen a single ad.


----------

